# Tiny Crochet animals!!



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

You would look at these?!! They are soo cute and tiny!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/SuAmi


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh my! Those are precious.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow! Those are awesome!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Glad you both like them! The maker, has some really, really good eye sight!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, I agree. I would have to have some powerful glasses to make one of those. They are adorable for sure!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My eyes hurt & brain has gone numb from just thinking about making them (and I work a lot with size 000 needles)


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Geezzzzzzz did you see the prices?????????


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah, those prices are up there. But did you see how many sales she's had? Someone's buying.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I made several a few years ago...made me cross-eyed and gave me a massive headache, lol! Amigurumi is very popular, I'm not at all surprised that she's making sales at those prices. I think she earns every penny.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I love the cat! 
What a lot of patience she must have!!!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Forerunner would have a stroke.....


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> Forerunner would have a stroke.....


:rotfl:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmph.


:indif:


.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol, was that knitted using telephone poles?


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

That really big one, you could just walk the yarn through the loops, I wonder how they make those teensy tiny ones? Maybe using really fine needles and having the work stuck down with a needle or something? I doubt you'd be able to hold it very well to work on it. Probably silk thread, too, to get the color and shine.

There are some incredible embroidery "paintings" on sheer silk panels which come out of that part of the world, too.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Wouldn't it be amazing if you could knit, (or crochet), a couch?
That pic that FR posted has my wheels turning, I just don't know how you would work it out...
But it would be awesome!
I'll leave it in FRs capable hands, he'll figure it out someday.:thumb:


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

The person that does the tiny animals, must have very, very good eye sight!
If she can get that for her wee animals, more power to her.
Its hard to make a living of Arts or Crafts now a days.. 


LOL Forerunner, that is one massive teddy Bear! The person that did that, most likely used Scottish Cabers!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

It's not exactly crochet, but it's a tiny Jackson chameleon:










Found this in the tangerine tree out by the bunnies. He's pretty itty bitty for a Jackson.


----------

